# Help Choosing New 9mm CCW; Thinking of Sig P250



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am currently thinking of buying a Sig P250 9mm and want opinions vs. an XD SC9 or Glock 26. The primary function of this gun will be for personal carry. I'm open to other suggestions as well. My P3AT is fine for a pocket gun but after that it's either my S&W Sigma (too bulky) or my SA 1911 Champion (too heavy) for all day carry. Also on the potential list are the Kahr PM, Walther P99C, H&K P2000 SK or SA EMP.

The main parameters are, slim design for carry, decent capacity (10+), under 28 oz, under 3.5" barrel and reliable.

I know this is a broad subject but I want to gather all subjective data and combine with technical specs to make my decision.

Thanks


----------



## R.LYNN (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Glock 26 and IMO it fits all your parameters.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

R.LYNN said:


> I have a Glock 26 and IMO it fits all your parameters.


Thanks. One other question, do you use an extended grip mag or a standard mag for CC and how is the grip on the Glock?


----------



## R.LYNN (Feb 14, 2008)

I use a regular mag but carry one with a pierce +3 in my pocket. I chose the glock because it felt the best in my hand. When I have shot thinner guns they seem to feel more snappy to me. So to answer your question I like the grip and not having my pinky on the gun doesn't seem to be an issue as I seem to shoot my 26 just as well as the 19 I have purchased more recently.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The Sig p250 is a very new gun so I have not been able to find much in the way of reviews on it, but it really peaks my interest. If money is an issue I would get something with a little more of a history that you can research before buying. If money is not an issue go for the Sig. It is a new gun for them, but it is a Sig, and they tend not to put a gun on the market before they have the bugs worked out.
And of course the most reasonable answer is to try them all first if you can.
Good luck.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Look into the baby Eagle compact 9mm. I've always wondered how those shot.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I've always been a fan of the 9mm, I personally carry a Kahr P9, and I feel they are worth checking out, and hard to beat for carry. Also PM9 if you want to get tiny. Don't underestimate the power of the Kahr. XD compact 9mm are thick if you ask me, if you got the money check out the reviews of Springfield EMP. Single stack 9mm in a 1911 frame, if you are familiar with the frame anyways, and have been getting good reviews.
Oh also, I work at a gun counter, so have spent lots of time playing with a P250, and had a Sig rep in to tell us all the cool features. No doubt a sweet piece, but I have questions of their new frame, and with the lack of quality reviews, I would be hesistant. But hey it is a well priced Sig, can't be bad. But if you are looking at P250, I would say a glock 19 is closer to the frame size, plus you get five more rounds.
And not to overload you, but if you are a happy owner of Sigma, check out the M & P compact, feels very similar to the glock or xd, and you get the extended or short mag, plus different grip options. 
Let me know if you have any questions for me, good luck. Can't go wrong, I own a P9, XD, and glock 23 for carry, but I really like carrying my bersa .380, whatever works.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

If it were me, and I've handled most of those, I'd go HK V3 then XD.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

nelskc said:


> I own a P9, XD, and glock 23 for carry, but I really like carrying my bersa .380, whatever works.


I gave my Bersa 380 to my wife to carry and she won't give it back. I may look at another as a cheep alternative but I'm probably moving up to the 9mm with a few more rounds in the mag.

Thanks for all of the comments. I did not place a final auction bid on the Sig P250 due to the advice given. It sold for $530 and I probably would have won the auction at $540 which looks like a pretty good price but I won't dwell on it. Going to look at an EMP today.


----------



## vburke (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a P250 and while it is a great gun the long DAO trigger is not the best for double taps and the size and weight does not make it easy to carry. The Sigma is actual smaller than the P250. I would check out the Kahr CW9 it is smaller and more friendly to carry. I am currently looking at the Glock G23 compact for carry. The glock is 40 S&W but smaller and lighter for carry and has a little more punch than the 9mm.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Today I looked at the Kahr's P9 and PM9 (both had very tight slides), the EMP (real nice but $1,000), an XD SC40 (bulky top and I'd want the 9mm), a Sig 239 (too heavy), a Glock 26, a Glock 19 and a Baby Eagle Compact. A nice array from a small shop called Backwoods Outfitters outside of Lancaster PA. Good people there.

For feel in the hand, I like the Baby Eagle best. When dry firing, I liked the Glocks and the XD. The salesman was carrying a Glock 19 that was really nice and the 19 for sale was used with a 3.5lb trigger that was buttery. I kept coming back to that Baby Eagle though. I didn't make a purchase but definitely narrowed the field to the XD, the two Glocks, the Eagle and the EMP (best all around). I'm going to a club in Philly to rent all but the EMP before my final decision. If my work bonus is big, I might just splurge on the EMP.

We'll see. Thanks again for the help!!!!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

The great thing about internet forums is that it allows you to reap the benefits of someone else 'taking one for the team.'

In general, I avoid new gun models the same way I avoid new models of cars. Early bugs can crop up get ironed out in later revisions.

Some examples I've seen on various forums include:

Early SW Sigma reliability issues
Early Taurus 24/7 reliability issues .40cal
Early Glock KB (http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/glock-kb-faq.html)
Early SIG 226 & 229 Slide fractures
Early Beretta M9 slide fractures


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Was the Baby Eagle you handled Compact or Semi-Compact? I have the Semi-Compact in 9mm. And I would highly recommend it. Very underrated pistol. If you were in my area, I'd let you run 2 mags.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> I gave my Bersa 380 to my wife to carry and she won't give it back.


:anim_lol: That's great.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

polyguy said:


> Was the Baby Eagle you handled Compact or Semi-Compact? I have the Semi-Compact in 9mm. And I would highly recommend it. Very underrated pistol. If you were in my area, I'd let you run 2 mags.


it's not a well known gun to most people. I like them though, but they're a bit hard to find locally. Obviously you can order online if you wanted to.

I like SIgs though. I've always had a sweet spot for them. I don't know much about the P250 since it's so new, but I absolutely love the P229 series.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

polyguy said:


> Was the Baby Eagle you handled Compact or Semi-Compact? I have the Semi-Compact in 9mm. And I would highly recommend it. Very underrated pistol. If you were in my area, I'd let you run 2 mags.


I'm pretty sure it was the compact. It had about a 3.5" barrel and it's weight was 26oz and had a poly frame. Those are the compact specs so I'm saying it quacks like a duck. I didn't know there was a third size, semi-compact. Is it rare to find them?

I would love to thaw out and come down to Miami. (14 degrees here this morning). Maybe I'll use shooting your gun as an excuse for a road trip to balmy weather.

Thanks for the info and keeping me away from big mistakes.


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

*Glock*

I like my Glock 19, It's small enough to conceal but still large enough to handle like a fullsize ! I'm not much on Sub-Compacts, they are just too small for my large hands.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Tom, I'm starting to lean that way. It looks like the G 19 has a more streamlined slide than the G 26. Looks like the G 26 is a totally different design, not just a cut down G19. Neither are as bulky up top as the XD SC but I'm wondering if that mass up top in the SC helps control muzzle flip. I'm narrowed down to these three and leaning toward the G 19. 

Is there a G 19 version to stay away from, 1, 2 or 3? Any experience with a compensated G 19?


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Thanks Tom, I'm starting to lean that way. It looks like the G 19 has a more streamlined slide than the G 26. Looks like the G 26 is a totally different design, not just a cut down G19. Neither are as bulky up top as the XD SC but I'm wondering if that mass up top in the SC helps control muzzle flip. I'm narrowed down to these three and leaning toward the G 19.
> 
> Is there a G 19 version to stay away from, 1, 2 or 3? Any experience with a compensated G 19?


The compensated G19 is useless IMO. If you buy new you will get a version 3 with the finger grooves in the grip.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the compact. It had about a 3.5" barrel and it's weight was 26oz and had a poly frame. Those are the compact specs so I'm saying it quacks like a duck. I didn't know there was a third size, semi-compact. Is it rare to find them?
> 
> I would love to thaw out and come down to Miami. (14 degrees here this morning). Maybe I'll use shooting your gun as an excuse for a road trip to balmy weather.
> 
> Thanks for the info and keeping me away from big mistakes.


Yes, theres the full size which is the all steel, Semi-Compact, and the Compact itself. My avatar photo is the Semi-compact. I haven't shot/heard anything about the Compact models, sorry to say. But, I can surely vouch for the Semi-Compact 9. I believe another Gentleman on here by the name of Maximo would be able to extend a review and/or advice on the Semi in 9 as well.

14 degrees...I won't sadden you with detail about how nice warm it is here lol. By all means, if you find the way here, I'd be more than happy to let you test mine.

Here's a link from their website to give you a visual of the different sizes & models in 9mm.
http://www.magnumresearch.com/Browse.asp?Category=Baby+Eagle:Pistols


----------

